# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  What did I just Agree to....

## L

I just agreed to be interviewed on what it is like to have social anxiety...... :Mega Shock: :

----------


## Marleywhite

::  Make us proud

----------


## CeCe

Wower's!!! Care to explain a bit more. Is it a recorded interview??? For study?

----------


## L

I was contacted though the other website by a writer from a big Irish news paper who asked to do an interview, after some discussion I said I could try but that I would not be the best person as I cannot give my name or anything that will point to me (as I am training to be a nurse). 

So I agreed to do a phone interview tomorrow evening - he gave me an idea of what he will ask and I explained that I will be horribly anxious and awkward.  

....I'm kind of freaking out....

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Good luck, lasair!  ::): 

You'll have to let us know how it goes.

----------


## Anteros

That's wonderful!  

I wish you the best of luck, Lasair - I'm sure you'll make us proud!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Wow! I wish you luck lasair! A phone interview too! I would never be able to do that. I'm sure you'll do fine!  :Victory:

----------


## L

No no I have chickened out of the phone interview....I mean the phone is my biggest nightmare SO I said I'll email him - pathetic I know but that's me for, always pulling out of things....

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

That's not pathetic at all. Being interviewed, no matter what the outlet is, can be very anxiety provoking. As long as you keep at it, you should be very proud of yourself.  ::):

----------


## Anteros

I can empathize - my SA is the worst on the phone.   :Hug:

----------


## L

I want to get him to mention this site - does that sit okay with you guys?

----------


## CeCe

> That would be awesome. I have no problem with that. In fact, it might be even helpful to raise awareness of anxiety, and more people to find it/ get help. x 
> 
> This is all very brave of you



Omg yes!!!

----------


## Sagan

Wow. Defiantly not something I could ever do.

----------


## heisenberg

Are you getting paid?

----------


## Koalafan

That sounds awesome!!  :Celebrate:  I could teach them how awesome koalas are  :Tongue:  hehe

----------


## Ironman

Good luck!
If there is a question that you do not feel comfortable answering, you can still let him know!  ::):

----------


## L

> Are you getting paid?



No

----------


## CeCe

> No



Did you write him? Did he respond back? How did it go!

----------


## L

Yes I wrote to him, he said he'll get back to me when he has the article together to see what I think.

----------

